# 1.8L- 4cil. pick up truck.



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Now that gas prices just keep going up and up I've been thinking on a better way to save a little bit of gas. 

When I was in Mexico last december, I was surprised to see a lot of 1.8L-4cil. Chevy pickup trucks driven by a lot of trades, cable guys and city workers, all of them with ladders racks and ladders of course.

Well, I've been looking a lot into it and those pick up trucks are only 11k to 18k brand new and depending on how fancy you want it (A/C, MP3 player, cruise control and all the gadgets) 

Well, for a work truck sounds like a good idea to me. I don't need a van neither a big truck, I don't carry lumber, my paint store deliver paint to my site if I want to, my sprayers aren't that heavy (and I always leave them in my storage if I don't need'em) painting tools in general aren't that heavy, except for ladders, well, I carried my 32 and a 24 with my Yaris before I got my work truck, with proper ladder racks should be enough. Carries 734 kgs.

Parking in the city with a big truck is a nightmare, most of my jobs are downtown so that's my biggest concern and I waste more gas trying to find a big enough spot to park, and my truck isn't that big either now think about a big van. 

So seriously, so what do you guys think about my idea?

I haven't decided 100%, if I do I will bring one to try it maybe next year.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Pretty cool looking, big enough for me


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Lol


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Parts...can you get parts and have it serviced in Canada?


I still like the Ford Transit myself. Dont know what they go for in Canada, but pretty reasonable here in the States.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

aztec said:


> except for ladders, well, I carried my 32 and a 24 with my Yaris before I got my work truck,


Pics please


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

That is a cool looking little truck. I haul too much though. Fully loaded cargo trailer and a stack of ladders. My poor 1/2 ton Chevy with 5.3 V-8 barely does the job. My next truck will be at least a 3/4 if not a 1 ton. Not to mention its 4x4 country around here. I occaisionally get some jobs where a 2 wd truck would never get up the driveway. :no:


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Bender said:


> Pics please


Unfortunately I never had pics taken, I actually felt embarrassed sometimes lol (I guess you gotta start somewhere)


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Woodland said:


> That is a cool looking little truck. I haul too much though. Fully loaded cargo trailer and a stack of ladders. My poor 1/2 ton Chevy with 5.3 V-8 barely does the job. My next truck will be at least a 3/4 if not a 1 ton. Not to mention its 4x4 country around here. I occaisionally get some jobs where a 2 wd truck would never get up the driveway. :no:


I don't carry much, I have a 5x8 trailer just collecting dust, rust and mold, never get to use it. I guess I just have everything I need in my truck, but lots of crap in my storage. that's for sure.

In here is no need for 4wd, doesn't even snow (just for like 2 days but you better stay home cause people don't know how to drive with snow in here)
I think should be enough for residential repaints and stuff, but like I said, I'm not sure, just a crazy idea. :yes:


----------

